# Unterschied Samsung SyncMaster 27"



## edroony (28. April 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte mir einen neuen 27" Monitor kaufen, da mein alter Hannspree Verona langsam den Geist aufgibt.

Ich habe in meine engere Auswahl die Samsung SyncMaster gezogen, nur weis ich nicht welchen? 
Wo sind die Unterschiede außer in der Optik?

Samsung SyncMaster S27A350H (249,-)

Samsung SyncMaster S27B350H (279,-)

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H (279-)

Preise sind vom Händler meines Vertrauens.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt nen Rat und Könnt mir helfen Welchen ich kaufen soll....
Edit:  Ich zocke zur Zeit hauptsächlich Skyrim, BF3, SC2 

D A N K E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EdRoony


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. April 2012)

kauf den 550H und fertig obwohl der 950 besser (und teurer ist)


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. April 2012)

Ich (persönlich) würde gar keinen davon kaufen weil nur FullHD (1080p) Auflösung auf 27 Zoll verdammt wenig ist - es sei denn du sitzt 2 Meter vom Bildschirm weg oder bist unempfindlich gegen riesige Pixelabstände.

Ich selbst habe den Samsung SyncMaster S27A850. Der bietet eine 1440p Auflösung und ist in allen Belangen ein sehr guter Bildschirm, nur die helligkeitsverteilung bei dunklen Inhalten könnte besser sein.
Problem: Gute Auflösungen in dem bereich sind teuer - der dürfte wohl das doppelte deiner Auswahl kosten (das Bild ist aber auch gefühlt doppelt so gut/scharf )

EDIT: Passt irgendwie grade 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...en-PCGH-Leser-aktuell-besonders-oft/LCD/News/


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

Also ich finde FullHD Auflösung für 27" schon noch OK. Ich sitze ~einen Meter vom Schirm entfernt, und sehe keine Abstände zwischen den Pixeln  Aber natürlich ist Bildqualität bei WQHD Auflösung besser. Da hilft nur eins: Probeschauen. Entweder in einem Elektronikfachmarkt, oder Du bestellst Dir 2 Monitore und schickst dann einen davon innerhalb von 14 Tagen wieder zurück.

Ich habe den S27A550H, der ist OK. Es gibt aber auch einige Kritikpunkte, z.B. der wackelige Standfuß, die bescheidenen Werkseinstellungen, die Anschlussmöglichkeiten (nur VGA und HDMI ) und die Berührungssensoren statt Druckknöpfe sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Wenn Dir FullHD reicht, würde ich einen von diesen nehmen: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cmp=674536&cmp=619628&cmp=567161

Für WQHD: http://geizhals.at/eu/505885


----------



## Painkiller (3. Mai 2012)

> Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H


Ich würde auch diesen hier empfehlen. Oder eine Alternative: 
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Forfex (3. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich (persönlich) würde gar keinen davon kaufen weil nur FullHD (1080p) Auflösung auf 27 Zoll verdammt wenig ist - es sei denn du sitzt 2 Meter vom Bildschirm weg oder bist unempfindlich gegen riesige Pixelabstände.


 

Von Dir so einen Blödsinn zu lesen ................
Grad bei spielen wirst Du keinen Unterschied sehen. Und bei einem 27er sitzt Du automatisch minimum 1m davor. Wenn Du da einzelne Pixel siehst, musst Du ein medizinisches Phänomen sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Von Dir so einen Blödsinn zu lesen ................
> Grad bei spielen wirst Du keinen Unterschied sehen. Und bei einem 27er sitzt Du automatisch minimum 1m davor. Wenn Du da einzelne Pixel siehst, musst Du ein medizinisches Phänomen sein.


 
Genau deswegen hab ich PERSÖNLICH geschrieben und nicht IST BEI JEDEM SO.

Ich PERSÖNLICH sitze auch nur etwa 60cm vor meinem Bildschirm zu Hause - und ich kann aus der Entfernung selbst bei meinem 1440p noch die Pixel zählen wenn ich das will (und nebenbei gesagt empfinde ich Spiele in 1440p als bedeutend schöner verglichen mit 1080p).
Ein gesundes menschliches Auge sieht übrigens etwa 0,5 Winkelminuten scharf - und aus 60cm Entfernung entspricht das nem Pixelabstand der weit unter dem eines Bildschirmes liegt, der 1080p auf 27 Zoll darstellt.

Ich bin also kein medizinisches Phänomen sondern lediglich hobbybedingt empfindlich gegen verpixelte Bilder - mit Blödsinn hat das nichts zu tun.
Wenn du nen Pixelabstand von über 0,3 mm nicht erkennen kannst würde ich eher einen Optiker besuchen - selbst wenn du nen Meter wegsitzt von dem FullHD 27 Zoller entspricht ein Pixelabstand von 0,311 mm einer Sehschärfe von 1,07 Winkelminuten - was mehr als das doppelte von dem ist was ein gesundes Auge erkennen kann - bei entsprechend geringerem Abstand wirds noch mehr 

Das alles bedeutet wohlgemerkt NICHT, dass ein solcher Monitor zwingend ungeeignet ist, wenn man da wenig Wert drauf legt ist das alles kein Problem. Ich möchte nur vermeiden, dass sich Leute nen solchen günstigen großen TFT kaufen und sich dann über die "riesigen, verpixelten Desktopsymbole" beschwerern - das hatten wir hier alles schon.


----------



## Forfex (4. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> und sich dann über die "riesigen, verpixelten Desktopsymbole" beschwerern



Diese Aussage allein disqualifiziert Dich schon.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Diese Aussage allein disqualifiziert Dich schon.


 
Diese Aussage ist - wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest wärs dir aufgefallen - nicht von mir sondern von diversen Forenteilnehmern die diesen Eindruck hatten, deswegen auch durch die Anführungszeichen gekennzeichnet. 
Schleierhaft ist mir ebenfalls, warum sich so jemand disqualifizieren sollte mit der Meinung, dass sein neuer Bildschirm den Desktop für seinen Geschmack zu groß darstellt.


----------



## Forfex (4. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist - wenn du meinen Post richtig gelesen hättest wärs dir  aufgefallen - nicht von mir sondern von diversen Forenteilnehmern



Zitat:,,
*Ich* möchte nur vermeiden, dass sich Leute nen solchen günstigen großen  TFT kaufen und sich dann über die "riesigen, verpixelten Desktopsymbole"  beschwerern - das hatten wir hier alles schon."


Also bitte. Diese Ausage war von Dir und nicht von anderen Usern.
Und sachlich einfach falsch. Es gibt keine ,,riesigen verpixelte Desktopsysmbole" bei 1080p.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Mai 2012)

Er meint das was in Anführungszeichen steht .

Außerdem bin ich auch der Meinung von Incredible Alk.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

Muss ich zum Augenarzt? http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_368/12352433293uN7lO.jpg

Ich sehe wirklich keine einzelnen Pixel ab ~50cm Augenabstand. Und meine Windows-Desktopsymbole sind nicht auf Standard 100% Größe, sondern auf "Mittel - 125%". 

Mein Tipp wäre einfach mal probeschauen gehen, in einem Elektrofachmarkt oder so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Mai 2012)

Forfex schrieb:


> Zitat:,,
> *Ich* möchte nur vermeiden, dass  sich Leute nen solchen günstigen großen  TFT kaufen und sich dann über  die "riesigen, verpixelten Desktopsymbole"  beschwerern - das hatten wir  hier alles schon."


 
Ohne beleidigend wirken zu wollen aber deine Deutschkenntnisse scheinen  nicht grade vorbildlich zu sein. Das Zitat bezieht sich auf *LEUTE*, die dann die (für SIE) verpixelten Dinge sehen - ich bin der, der das *vermeiden* möchte.
War denn der Satz wirklich so schwer zu verstehen? Turbosnake hats doch auch verstanden? 

Ich machs einfacher.

>> Ich möchte folgendes vermeiden:
Leute kaufen einen 27 Zoll 1080p TFT, bauen ihn zu Hause auf und wundern sich, dass der Desktop so groß ist und man die Pixel so sehr sieht. Diese Leute fragen dann manchmal im Forum hier nach warum das so ist.<<

War das jetzt simpel genug geschrieben (einfacher kannich nicht mehr^^)?




Softy schrieb:


> Muss ich zum Augenarzt? http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_368/12352433293uN7lO.jpg
> 
> Ich sehe wirklich keine einzelnen Pixel ab ~50cm Augenabstand. Und meine Windows-Desktopsymbole sind nicht auf Standard 100% Größe, sondern auf "Mittel - 125%".
> 
> Mein Tipp wäre einfach mal probeschauen gehen, in einem Elektrofachmarkt oder so.



Nein, musst du nicht 
Zum Augenarzt müsstest du dann, wenn du deine Pixel am Bildschirm abwechselnd zeilenweise weiß und schwarz darstellen lassen würdest und du dann aus der Entfernung die du beschreibst das ganze nicht als "schwarz-weiß gestreift" sondern als "grau" wahrnimmst 

Wie empfindlich man da bei echten Bildern ist ist bei jedem unterschiedlich, nicht wegen der physischen Sehschärfe sondern besonders wegen dem psychischen dahinter, also wie man da bewusst oder unbewusst drauf achtet. Genau deswegen ist dein Tipp auch der einzig sinnvolle: Sich das selbst im Laden ansehen.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ich habe gerade ein FullHD-Testbild runtergeladen, und erkenne auch aus 1 Meter Entfernung noch die Streifen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich aber länger drauf schaue, wirds mir kotzübel  

edit: Komisch, ursprünglich war das ein FullHD Bild mit 1Pixelstreifen weiß / schwarz abwechselnd: http://pms.hazard-city.de/50grey_1920x1080.gif


----------



## edroony (4. Mai 2012)

HI,
Danke erst mal für die Infos und Tipps, ich werde mir wohl Ende der nächsten Woche den Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H kaufen.

Das ich jeden einzelnen Pixeln bei Full HD beim 27" sehe denke ich nicht. Zum einen sitze ich gut einen Meter entfernt und altersbedignt (ja ja ich brauche inzwischen eine Lesebrille mit 42) kommt langsam ein natürlicher "_Antialiasing" Efekt auf.

EdRoony 
_


----------



## Forfex (5. Mai 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich machs einfacher.
> 
> >> Ich möchte folgendes vermeiden:
> Leute kaufen einen 27 Zoll 1080p TFT, bauen ihn zu Hause auf und wundern sich, dass der Desktop so groß ist und man die Pixel so sehr sieht. Diese Leute fragen dann manchmal im Forum hier nach warum das so ist.<<
> ...





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> >> Ich möchte folgendes vermeiden:
> Leute  kaufen einen 27 Zoll 1080p TFT, bauen ihn zu Hause auf und wundern  sich, dass der Desktop so groß ist und man die Pixel so sehr sieht.  Diese Leute fragen dann manchmal im Forum hier nach warum das so  ist.<<
> 
> War das jetzt simpel genug geschrieben (einfacher kannich nicht mehr^^)?



Irgendwie reden wir aneinenader vorbei ???
Fakt ist Deine ,,Pixelbehauptung" ist sachlich nicht haltbar. 
Der TA sucht einen 27er zum zocken und da reichen 1080p nunmal einfach aus. Kein Mensch hockt sich vor einem 27er in 30cm Abstand zum zocken, 1m ist wohl realistischer. Und da sieht man nunmal kein einziges Pixel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Mai 2012)

edroony schrieb:


> Zum einen sitze ich gut einen Meter entfernt und altersbedignt (ja ja ich brauche inzwischen eine Lesebrille mit 42) kommt langsam ein natürlicher "_Antialiasing" Efekt auf.
> _


 
Natürliches Antialiasing 

OK, wenn dun Meter wegsitzt ist das alles gar kein Problem 



Forfex schrieb:


> Kein Mensch hockt sich vor einem 27er in 30cm Abstand zum zocken


 30cm vielleicht nicht, aber mehr als 50cm sinds bei mir im Allgemeinen nicht


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab auch einen 27 Zoll mit "nur" Full HD und Pixel sieht man da nicht!!
Aber......
Ich bin von einem 24 Zoll Full HD auf den 27 Zoll Full HD gewechselt und man merkt schon einen leichte Unschärfe gegenüber dem kleineren Modell.
Aber dass stört mich jetzt nicht, zumal das nach ein paar Tagen eh nicht mehr auffällt und so krass ist der Unterschied jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2012)

Bei dem Thema scheiden sich die Geister. Dem einen fällt es auf, dem anderen eben nicht. 
27" hat schon sein Vorteil, wenn der Sitzabstand groß genug ist. Mir persönlich fällt die Unschärfe auf. Aber ich bin da auch etwas penibel was das ganze Thema angeht. 
27" + Full-HD ist für mich einfach ein No-Go! Wenn ich schon einen größeren Monitor habe, dann soll hier auch die Auflösung höher sein.


----------



## edroony (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

nach ein paar Tagen mit meinem "Neuen" (SyncMaster S27A550H) bin ich immer noch sprachlos, und ärgere mich das ich so lange in die alte Hannspree verona xm-s "Röhre" geschaut hab (War natürlich schon nen TFT).

Der Kontrast, die Schärfe und die Farben was ein Unterschied - Wahnsinn 

Soll heißen ich bin begeistert, ich sehe keine Pixel und alles knack scharf bei einem Sitzabstand von ca. 95-105 cm.
Wollte eigendlich den HANNSpree als zweiten Monitor anschließen, aber ich warte noch, ich glaube ich währe frustriert wenn ich die auch noch im direkten vergleich sehen würde.

DAnKE für Eure Ratschläge, werde demnächst auf Euch zurückkommen wenn ich eine neue GraKa kaufe.

EdRoony


----------

